# Finish on fiberglass door frame



## Capt Splinter (Dec 30, 2008)

My father had a new house built less than a year ago and the varnish is peeling off the door frame. The door and frame are all fiberglass and the builder used regular Minwax stain. Is it the sun causing the damage? And is there a better product or process for getting the stained wood look to stay on fiberglass?


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

This is caused by UV rays and there is not much you can do about it except re-finish every few years. We do ours on the average of every 5 years and it is made from wood. Prior to this, my previous door on another house was fiberglass and it did the same thing. Yours should have lasted more than a year and I suggest you go to a paint specialty store and see if they can recommend something made more specifically for fiber glass.

Hey... keep us posted on what you learn, it may help others down the road.


----------



## Capt Splinter (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks Bob. There is a Sherwin Williams store here in my town. I'll drop by and talk to them. I was curious if a good coat of marine spar urathane over the varnish would help protect against the UV. Maybe re-applying the varnish every couple of years is all that can be done. I'll post back when I find out more.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Capt Splinter said:


> My father had a new house built less than a year ago and the varnish is peeling off the door frame. The door and frame are all fiberglass and the builder used regular Minwax stain. Is it the sun causing the damage? And is there a better product or process for getting the stained wood look to stay on fiberglass?


Hi Cap'n - I haven't tried this stuff. Saw it at Home Depot and thought it looked interesting. Might be just the ticket though.
Dura-Tuff Clear Coating information


----------



## tdublyou (Jan 8, 2010)

Capt Splinter said:


> My father had a new house built less than a year ago and the varnish is peeling off the door frame. The door and frame are all fiberglass and the builder used regular Minwax stain. Is it the sun causing the damage? And is there a better product or process for getting the stained wood look to stay on fiberglass?


George,
It looks like your Dad's door and sidelight panels are fiberglass but I doubt that the frame and brickmould (exterior casing) are fiberglass. It looks like the finish is only peeling off the brickmould. I would suspect that it is a cellular or PVC material. If this is the case it will make it nearly impossible to stain with normal stain. The synthetic trim pieces are great for rot resistance, but can't be stained by conventional means. The best you can do would be a faux finish paint treatment. The fiberglass door panels need a gel stain and should be top coated with a marine spar varnish with UV inhibitors. 
Going to a good paint store (not a big box) is a very good idea, but they need to know exactly what you are applying the finish to.


----------



## Capt Splinter (Dec 30, 2008)

John- Thanks for the info on the Dura-Tuff Clear Coat. Unfortunately, the closest HD is more than 30 miles from here. Our local Lowes does not carry that product. The next time I'm headed that way, I'll check out HD.

Tim- Believe it or not, went to Sherwin Williams store and they basically said it can't be done, and that I would have to paint the door.

So I went to Lowes and label shopped. The MinWax Gel Stain says it can be used on fiberglass, so I will try that and also bought a can of the Helmsman Spar Urathane. I think this last step of covering with the urathane is what the contractor left out. And hopefully, that's why it didn't last very long.

I'll post another pic when the job is complete.


----------

